# Father and Daughter Mating



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have a cock that paired up with it's daughter, they laid an egg that I have replaced. But I was wondering, if i let the other egg develop would there be problems. I have heard that you can inbreed to a certain point.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

That is called line-breeding. If the cock is an exceptional bird and mated with his daughter, they should produce good race birds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks, I don't race. so it will be okay if I let them hatch the second egg.


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

I think its more on inbreeding. The pairing is too close for line breeding. Line breeding would be more on the lines of Grand Father to grand daughter.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I was told by a wise old flier that if the parents are not closely related, that brother sister, father daughter, mother son, matings should be ok. Don't know how much truth is to it, but he seems to be wise. He advises against it if the parents are line-bred or inbred birds. 

Randy


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah they are way distant. the cock is from pennsylavania and the hen from utah. So I would think the baby would be okay, just wanted to make sure, Thanks!


----------



## warpaint (Dec 10, 2008)

maine123 said:


> Yeah they are way distant. the cock is from pennsylavania and the hen from utah. So I would think the baby would be okay, just wanted to make sure, Thanks!


How is it father and daughter if cock is from Pa and hen is from Utah. Isn't the hen off the cock itself. Just curious. If the cock bred the hen and is being paired back to his own daugther. The daughter of the cock should hold 50% of his gene and 50% the mothers. But when the cock is paired back to his daughter it will be adding another 50% of his gene to the offspring off the pairing if i'm correct. I remember Ed Minville of siegels explaining something like this.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sorry I meant the mother of the daughter he is pairing up with. So do you think I should through they egg away. I guess I should, cause this is just getting really confusing.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

people breed daughter back to father all the time, it shoud be fine.


----------

